# Which bit?



## spotty_pony (8 October 2019)

I am potentially going to take my 16 year old ISH out Hunting this season for the first time ever. He can be very strong in a group and pulls like a train and is very bold to a fence - which is great except for he can get a little low in front with head and neck and then starts jumping flat and rattles the rails which is a bit hair raising to say the least! I took him on a Hunt ride this summer and he was super, jumping everything but I finished with very sore arms. 

He is currently ridden in a NS universal gag. I was considering just adding a lip strap to that but not sure if that would be enough. I can only use a cavesson noseband due to his extremely large tongue and so bitting has always been an issue. He is currently in a 14mm mouthpiece and always goes well in his Universal - just becomes a bit on the strong side when jumping in a group. I want something that's going to make him sit back a bit and listen on the approach to a fence but not something that is going to back him off too much. I was considering a Cheltenham Gag. I have a pelham for showing him but I think I'll have less control in that! Anyone have any thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## bubsqueaks (9 October 2019)

We also have a NS universal for a strong pony - at a xc clinic our instructor put a chin strap on (flash piece) & it did have a good affect of added control - why don't you try one using the flash piece & see what you think - we don't use it all the time just when anticipating added excitement/pull.


----------



## spotty_pony (9 October 2019)

Have you got a photo? Or do you mean a normal flash noseband?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 October 2019)

Try and borrow a bit like a Sam Marsh Pelham , others will disagree I'm sure, but an older horse who is wise at taking charge can be made to sit back and listen (most of the time!). Plenty of room for a big tongue,  but these bits are rather out of vogue these days.....


----------



## bubsqueaks (10 October 2019)

spotty_pony said:



			Have you got a photo? Or do you mean a normal flash noseband?
		
Click to expand...

No sorry no photo - yes just the bottom thinner strap of a flash will suffice for you to test if it is better - it makes the bit stiller & slightly more upright.


----------



## spotty_pony (14 October 2019)

Ok great thanks ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## gunnergundog (15 October 2019)

Cheltenham gag with two reins and your normal mouthpiece.  You can just use the gag rein to get his front end up if he goes a bit low and then ride on the other the rest of the time.


----------



## Jellymoon (8 November 2019)

Universal with Waterford mouthpiece? Or an Elevator with Waterford and two reins?


----------



## EnglishRider (14 November 2019)

spotty_pony said:



			I am potentially going to take my 16 year old ISH out Hunting this season for the first time ever. He can be very strong in a group and pulls like a train and is very bold to a fence - which is great except for he can get a little low in front with head and neck and then starts jumping flat and rattles the rails which is a bit hair raising to say the least! I took him on a Hunt ride this summer and he was super, jumping everything but I finished with very sore arms.

He is currently ridden in a NS universal gag. I was considering just adding a lip strap to that but not sure if that would be enough. I can only use a cavesson noseband due to his extremely large tongue and so bitting has always been an issue. He is currently in a 14mm mouthpiece and always goes well in his Universal - just becomes a bit on the strong side when jumping in a group. I want something that's going to make him sit back a bit and listen on the approach to a fence but not something that is going to back him off too much. I was considering a Cheltenham Gag. I have a pelham for showing him but I think I'll have less control in that! Anyone have any thoughts and suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Have you arrived at a bitting solution yet?


----------



## spotty_pony (18 November 2019)

Hi EnglishRider,

I haven't tested anything out yet as haven't hunted him yet but I think I'm going to give the lip strap with the Universal a go as he goes well in the Universal.


----------

